# New tractor



## Gregveley (Dec 26, 2014)

Well, I have not been on here for some time now, but I retired I mean sold my 1975 Massey 165, it was a great tractor, but was time to upgrade. I did a lot of research on John Deere and Kubota, but didn't buy either, hope I made a good choice with the mahindra 2538HST. I wasn't impressed with the plastic JD and it's weak lifting and weak aluminum rear end, and price wise. For less tractor JD and Kubota were way more. I have put 30hrs on the Mahindra, and so far it's been great and so much easier to operate then the old frankin tractor 165 I had.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I almost bought one about 15 years ago when our local farm store starting bringing them in, played with it for a couple hours and felt it was clunky and slow, I guess by now they have smoothed things out a little.


----------



## KellyTractors (Jan 24, 2010)

Whenever I buy something new I always say to my wife, "Nah I won't use it" and she will reply, "Why?" and I will say, "Because it's new"

Cheers.

*JohnKelly
Tractors*

:tractorsm


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Congrats on your new investment :thumbsup: if anything your gonner like the power steering.


----------

